# الثلاجة لا تعمل ساعدونى بالله عليكم



## نادر 2012 (18 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
و رمضان عليكم مبارك

انا من متابعى المنتدى جدا و استفدت كتير منه
و جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا ملء السماء و الارض


اخوانى انا التلاجة عندى بالبيت
ايديال 14 قدم / نو فروست / بقالها 7 سنوات

طريقة التشغيل كنت بفصلها كل شهرين مرة تقريبا

من شهر كدة لقيتها بتعمل صوت غريب اوى
و كمان باب الفريزر من الجنب كدة بيعمل عرق ( مية يعنى )
و من الجنب تحت خالص بتعمل سخونية

*_*المشكلة الحالية*_*
بس من امبارح بقى توقفت عن العمل نهائى لا الفريزر بيبرد و لا الكابينة بتسقع حتى
و طبعا الايام دى غير انه صيف و منستغناش عنها طبعا شهر رمضان و محتاجينها


اتصلت بالصيانة و بعد وجع قلب و بيدلعوا و يقولوا عندهم شغل كتير و عاوزين 40 جنية كشف فقط و تانى يوم يشوفوا فيها اية يعملوة 

و طبعا مضطر و لكن للاسف هما مش بيجوا و يدونى مواعيد و ميجوش


كدة التلاجة فيها اية او محتاجة اية

ترموستات و لا فريون و لا مقاومة ماتور

و اسف للاطالة جدا و ربنا ما يوريكم الحيرة اللى انا فيها


جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ..وكل عام وانتم بخير
هقولك علي كشف مبدئي منك...
اخي نادر انتا افتح باب الثلاجة لو لقيتها بتنور يبقي فيه كهربا داخله ليها
وبعدين افصل الفيشة شوية وارجه ركبها تاني في الكهربا واسمع صوت الموتور
لو في حالة مسمعتش صوته خالص خالص يبقي ممكن ثرموستات في اغلب الاحوال

ولكن للتوضح ممكن برضه يكون في عيب في التايمر لانه ممكن يكون بايظ وشغال علي السخان علي طول فيبقي مسخن الفريزر علي طول ومش هيسمح للموتور انه يقوم

قولي بعد ما تجرب سمعت صوت الموتور ولا لأ؟


----------



## نادر 2012 (19 يوليو 2012)

*اشكرك اخى ابن العميد
و ربنا يكرمك بما فيه الخير

1 ) اللمبة بتنور
2 ) بتعمل صوت لما بضع الفيشة 
و فى حاجة كمان فى زرار كدة فى الثلاجة نفسها باب الفريزر لما يتقفل بيضغط عليه 
انا ضغطت عليه طلع هواء ساقع 
و حرف الفريزر بيسخن شيوية


يارب اكون قدرت اجاوب و اوصل كلامى لحضرتك
*​


----------



## نادر 2012 (19 يوليو 2012)

*اسف للازعاج
دلوقتى فنى الصيانة تبع شركة ايديال جاء و قال انه عيب موتور لانة سخن جداااااااااا و مكانة مش فيه تهوية جيدة
جبت رجل فنى اخر عمل محاولة مع مجموعة المقاومة للموتور
و بعدها قال دة عيب ماتور

طب فى مكان او اى حاجة تنفع ابدلها من الشركة بواحدة جديدة و ادفع الفرق
لان بتاع الصيانة تبع ايديال قال تتكلف 800 جنية
و الفنى الحر قال 600 جنية

لكن الاول حيكون معاها ضمان سنة


باله عليكم فكروا معايا و قولولى اعمل اية
*


----------



## ابن العميد (20 يوليو 2012)

طالما اتنين فنيين اتفقوا انه عيب موتور يبقي خد اللي عليه ضمان احسنلك


----------

